# 1mo. old bottle buckling w/ runny diarrhea *URGENT** Good and bad news



## cutie123600 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi, my one month old bottle fed buckling had really bad and runny green diarrhea. He has had is for about two days now, but yesterday it wasn't as bad.
I would take him to the vet but the only one nearest here is an hour and a half away. 

I feed him Whole cow's milk, and he eats what he normally eats ( no idea of the exact amount but I keep a mark on the bottle.)

He hasn't had any known changes in his diet. 
What do I do?
Anything will help.

If you pick him up it drips, and he also has a tad bit of gas.
And also when he eats, he gets real fat, then after a while he gets real skinny.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 19, 2012)

This is URGENT.  Change the title of your thread to indicate that it is urgent, and ask a mod) to have it switched to the ER forum.


From what others have said on here and based on his age, i'd worry about Coccidia.

Heres some info to read up on while more knowlegable help comes along.

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-coccidia-goat

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=14545

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=10922


----------



## elevan (Apr 19, 2012)

If he were here I would:
Treat for coccidia .
Administer Oral Neomycin (1 ml/ 20# Continue treatment for 24-48 hrs beyond remission of disease symptoms, but not more than 14 consecutive days)
Give Probios
Add gelatin (Jello) packet to his bottle until poo firms up.
Stop milk and bottle feed electrolytes (Pedialyte) instead until diarrhea stops.


eta:  You can get ScourHalt for pigs that contains neomycin and a gelling agent that you could use in leiu of the gelatin and oral neomycin.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 20, 2012)

If he were here I would treat for coccidiosis and bacterial scours at the same time. 

I would give 
sulfa-dimethoxine 12.5% 1 cc per 5 lbs first day and 1cc per 10 lbs day 2 through 5(twice a day)(orally)

I would give Spectam scour Guard for pigs, twice a day,( 2 or 3cc's)(orally)  for at least one additional treatment after scours subside, normally takes 3 treatments. 

Penn G shots(injectable) twice a day, 1 cc per 15 lbs. twice a day for a 5  day treatment. 

If really really bad, Kaolin pectin(a couple ounces) to sooth the stomach.  or pepto bismo( a couple teaspoons). (orally)

Vitamin B complex (injectable), twice a day, until eating and doing better. 

then probiotics near the end of the treatment. (orally)


----------



## cutie123600 (Apr 20, 2012)

When using the jello, do you use just any jello? Or is there a certain brand and flavor?

Also where do you get any of this stuff from? Do I have to get it from the vet, or is there somewhere either locally or online that I can get it?


----------



## elevan (Apr 20, 2012)

cutie123600 said:
			
		

> When using the jello, do you use just any jello? Or is there a certain brand and flavor?
> 
> Also where do you get any of this stuff from? Do I have to get it from the vet, or is there somewhere either locally or online that I can get it?


When I say Jello I mean the gelatin packets that you mix with water to make Jello.  Any brand or flavor will work...I usually get the unflavored kind if I need it, but strawberry seems to be a hit.  Just dump the packet into their bottle with either milk or pedialyte (electrolytes).  At 1/2 to 1 packet at each feeding.


Everything else can be picked up at TSC or a similar feed supply store.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 20, 2012)

TSC also carries a product called, "Revitalyte Gelling" that I use when I have a scouring kid.  2 TBS per 20oz bottle.  It has the vitamins / electrolytes they need in it.


----------



## cutie123600 (Apr 20, 2012)

How much of the Probios, pedialyte, and scour guard do I administer?? And what is the appropriate way? 
These are the only things I could get today. We'll get what ever else we need probably tomorrow.
As you can tell I have never had to deal with this.....


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 20, 2012)

Scour halt, I would give him 3 'pumps' from the bottle or 3-4 ml.  Give it orally, w/ a syringe (w/ no needle on it).

Pedialyte should be given in place of a bottle (w/ jello added to help firm up the poo).  No milk til his poop's solid again.

Probios you could give tonight, in the morning, and then 1x a day until his poop's solid / he's off meds.


----------



## elevan (Apr 20, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Scour halt, I would give him 3 'pumps' from the bottle or 3-4 ml.  Give it orally, w/ a syringe (w/ no needle on it).
> 
> Pedialyte should be given in place of a bottle (w/ jello added to help firm up the poo).  No milk til his poop's solid again.
> 
> Probios you could give tonight, in the morning, and then 1x a day until his poop's solid / he's off meds.




Probios is generally 5 g for kids and 10 g for adults.  If you're using a gel tube there will be a dial and you'll squirt into the mouth on the back of the tongue...if you got powder there will be a double sided scoop and you'll add to the bottle.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 20, 2012)

about 2 to 3cc of the scour guard, twice a day,  squirt it in to the back of the mouth with a 3cc syringe(no needle) or some kind of dropper.

?Edited: Posted at same time of Roll, Her suggestions sound like a good plan. Good luck with him.


----------



## cutie123600 (Apr 20, 2012)

I bought the gel tube, it was the first thing with the word probios on it that I found and I got the 60gm tube. 

Am I supposed to give all of this to him at once, he hasn't had his bottle for the evening.


----------



## elevan (Apr 20, 2012)

cutie123600 said:
			
		

> I bought the gel tube, it was the first thing with the word probios on it that I found and I got the 60gm tube.
> 
> Am I supposed to give all of this to him at once, he hasn't had his bottle for the evening.


Easiest way to get it done is all at once.


----------



## cutie123600 (Apr 21, 2012)

How long and how often am I supposed to give him these?


----------



## elevan (Apr 21, 2012)

cutie123600 said:
			
		

> How long and how often am I supposed to give him these?


Since I'm not sure what protocol you've decided to follow since you were given several different ideas...can you let us know what meds / supportive therapy you plan to administer?


----------



## cutie123600 (Apr 21, 2012)

Right now I have given him Pedialye instead of his bottle, the ScourGaurd, and the Probios. 

I did buy some Penn G, I haven't given him any yet though. I still need to get gelatin also. 

After the last question.. 
Is there anything I should add to this?


----------



## elevan (Apr 21, 2012)

cutie123600 said:
			
		

> Right now I have given him Pedialye instead of his bottle, the ScourGaurd, and the Probios.
> 
> I did buy some Penn G, I haven't given him any yet though. I still need to get gelatin also.
> 
> ...


Probios - entire time you are medicating + one day

Pedialyte / gelatin - until scours stops + one day

PenG - 2x daily for at least 7 days

ScourGuard - until scours stop + one treatment


----------



## cutie123600 (Apr 22, 2012)

Now he has little black bugs all over him...

How do I get rid of those?

None of my other goats have had any of these problems. Not even the ones I had when I was little..


----------



## elevan (Apr 22, 2012)

cutie123600 said:
			
		

> Now he has little black bugs all over him...
> 
> How do I get rid of those?
> 
> None of my other goats have had any of these problems. Not even the ones I had when I was little..


Here's some info on external parasites for you.


----------



## cutie123600 (Apr 22, 2012)

I actually had to give him a bath(from the runny poo), so after I did the bugs reduced by a LOT!!.

His poo isn't as runny but it still isn't what it should be.. 

Progress.


----------



## elevan (Apr 22, 2012)

cutie123600 said:
			
		

> I actually had to give him a bath(from the runny poo), so after I did the bugs reduced by a LOT!!.
> 
> His poo isn't as runny but it still isn't what it should be..
> 
> Progress.


It can take a little while before they go to normal poo from diarrhea (a few days to longer at times).  Definitely making progress though.


----------



## cutie123600 (Apr 28, 2012)

He hasn't made any progress since the other day, mom says he's stressed out. but that wouldn't cause this would it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 28, 2012)

What all have you given him and what are you feeding him? Where are you keeping him that he would be stressed out? Is he by himself?


----------



## cutie123600 (Apr 28, 2012)

No he is with two other goats that can't be in with the others right now. He is being given, ProBios, Pedialyte, and ScourGuard. How much Penn G do I give him, I just bought it yesterday, our feed store was out so I had to wait till the next shipment. He eats grass and hay, and leaves. He was chewing cud earlier, quite a few times. 

The reason mom said he was stressed out is because we sold one of his friends, and bought two baby goats. One is wild as a march hare, the other I try to spend a lot of time with because she is going to be a very large goat. Mom said he's jealous, and it's stressing him out because I don't spend as much time as I used to with him.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 28, 2012)

COuld you take a fecal sample to the vet and have it checked?

I'd be worried about coccidia.


----------



## cutie123600 (Apr 28, 2012)

The only vet close to us that treats goats is 1 1/2hours away. And they aren't even reasonable on anything. They tried to get me to pay for asking a simple question over the phone. I believe that he has Coccidia.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 28, 2012)

Have you read the pages for treating coccidia?

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=10922

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-coccidia-goat

I'd get on the coccidia treamtent pretty quick as it can cause permanent damage to the digestive tract.  I'd go ahead adn treat the other two that are in with him as well.

and, there are some dog and cat vets that will run fecals for goats, its the same method.  It wouldnt hurt to call around so that in the event that happens again (I hope it doesnt!) you'll have some options.  I'm fortunate to have a good vet who knows a little about goats, but only because he has been willing to learn.  A good vet is hard to find, it seems.

Hang in there.  Your doing just fine with this little one.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 28, 2012)

Penicillin should be given at 1cc per 15 lbs twice a day. Give the shot subque. It is easiest to use an 18 gauge needle. 

I would also start treating him for coccidia.


----------



## cutie123600 (Apr 28, 2012)

What if he doesn't weigh 15 lbs.?


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 28, 2012)

Just a word about giving the pen g........(maybe you already know)

Definately subq.

When you inset the needle, pull back on the plunger and check for a return of blood.  If you get that blood withdraw the needle completely and start over.

Once you get the needle in and can drawback without blood, inject the medication slowly, not in one big squirt.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 28, 2012)

What does your goat weigh? So if 1cc is given for 15 lbs, then 1/2 cc is given for 7.5 lbs or 1/4 cc is given for 3.75 lbs. You will have to do some math if the kid is under the 15 lbs.


----------



## cutie123600 (Apr 29, 2012)

The good news is his poop is returning to normal. 

Bad new is, he's really not feeling well and he pooped three times in the last 5 minutes.


----------



## elevan (Apr 29, 2012)

cutie123600 said:
			
		

> The good news is his poop is returning to normal.
> 
> Bad new is, he's really not feeling well and he pooped three times in the last 5 minutes.


Double the amount of Probiotics that you are giving, it'll help his tummy feel better.


----------

